# Are water chestnuts dangerous?



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

I have read the info posted here about dangerous foods and I have also done a search on this, but I am confused. The info says that "horse chestnuts" are dangerous for dogs but I could find no mention of water chestnuts.

We had Chinese food last night and we were careful not to let Gidget steal any from us. However, it now seems that my 4 year old daughter let her have at least one water chestnut slice. I know this, because Gidget vomited it up whole this morning. She has never thrown up since we have had her. She seems to feel okay but seems perhaps like she doesn't feel all that well, kind of tired or something. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Gosh, I don't know. I love water chestnuts but I've never given them to my dogs. Can you call your vet and ask? They shouldn't charge you for a phone call.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I would call your vet and ask..as I have not heard about waterchestnuts either.


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, the vet's receptionist said that dogs should not have any kind of nuts, which includes water chestnuts. But she said that she would have to eat a large amount of them and maybe do it more than once for it to be serious. And since she threw it up whole, she's probably fine. Most likely it just made her feel sick in her stomach and that is why she doesn't feel well.

Water chestnuts are used a lot in holiday dishes too. Beware!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know!
Hopefully a mod can put it on the list of people food that dogs can't have.


----------

